# Windows 10: Sound von Stereo auf 5.1 umstellen?



## williamtotheg (23. Oktober 2016)

Hallo vllt kann mir jemand helfen:

habe mir ein neuen Pc zusammengebaut und dazu angemessene Lautsprecher geholt (Surround Sound Speakers Z506 - Logitech DE). Mein Mainboard ist das ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4 Intel Z170 (ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4 Intel Z170 So.1151) mit Onboardsound.

Momentan läuft nur Sound auf Stereo (nur Linker Rechter Front Lautsprecher und Subwoofer). Habe schon in anderen Foren mich umgeschaut und die Tipps dort beherzigt: 
mehrfach die Stecker in den Anschlüssen überprüft, Treiber (Realtek) aktualisiert von der Homepage. 
Ich bin auch sämtliche Menüs im Programm von Realtek durchgegangen, wie auf Bild 1 zu erkennen ist: dort gibt es die Auswahl für 5.1 Sound aber kann es nur irgendwie testweise hören und dort springt auch jede Box für denjeweiligen Anschluss an, sodass man auschließen kann dass irgendetwas kaputt ist (Bild: Realtek 1). 
Auch bei Gerätemanager werde ich nicht fündig, um dauerhaft auf 5.1 umzustellen. 
Ich weiß nicht was ich falsch mache, irgendeine Einstellung übersehen habe oder ob ich mich einfach nur blöd anstelle. 
Hoffe auf irgendeine Belehrung meinerseits, die wahrscheinlich simple sein wird, sodass ich endlich den vollen Hörgenuss genießen kann... 

Danke schon einmal im Vorraus !


----------



## Körschgen (23. Oktober 2016)

Ich nehme mal an du hast auch Mehrkanal Audiodateien zum testen und versuchst nicht Stereo Musik auf 5.1 aufzublasen?!


----------



## williamtotheg (23. Oktober 2016)

Kann man nur spezielle dateien auf 5.1 abspielen? Also YouTube, Spotify z.B. nicht? Wusste ich nicht.
Und wenn nicht kann ich die anderen "unbenutzten" Boxen auch trotzdem irgendwie miteinbeziehen, sodass Stereo auf allen Lautsprechern läuft (Lautsprecherauffüllung)?


----------



## Tilfred (23. Oktober 2016)

Ich kann bei meinem "Audiomanager" einen Haken machen bei "Alle Lautsprecher verwenden".

Bei Dir sehe ich keine solche Option.

War diese Software bei den Boxen dabei?


----------



## Körschgen (23. Oktober 2016)

Macht ja auvh keinen Sinn stereo Musik über mehr als 2 Lautsprecher abzuspielen.

Der All Channel Stereo Modus ist totaler Unfug...

Wenn du Surroundsound haben willst, müssen die Quellen auch so vorliegen....


----------



## williamtotheg (23. Oktober 2016)

NE bei den Boxen war meinte ich keine Software dabei. Das Programm Realtek ist das von meiner Soundkarte.


----------



## Mysteria (23. Oktober 2016)

Logitech behauptet ja, dass die Lautsprecher auch Stereo in Surround wiedergeben. Vielleicht Mal probieren Stereo einzustellen und nachhören ob das dann eventuell von allen Lautsprechern wiedergegeben wird?

Edit: respektiv Mal nur mit den rot/weissen Stereoanschlüssen testen.


----------



## Grestorn (23. Oktober 2016)

williamtotheg schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ich falsch mache, irgendeine Einstellung übersehen habe oder ob ich mich einfach nur blöd anstelle.
> Hoffe auf irgendeine Belehrung meinerseits, die wahrscheinlich simple sein wird, sodass ich endlich den vollen Hörgenuss genießen kann...
> 
> Danke schon einmal im Vorraus !



Drück mal in der Windows "Audio"-Systemsteuerung den "Konfigurieren" Button (nicht den Eigenschaften-Button, den Du in den Screenshots offenbar gedrückt hast). Dort kannst Du Deine Lautsprecher-Konfig einstellen und testen.


----------



## Tilfred (23. Oktober 2016)

Das ändert auch nur die Einstellungen wie sie die Realthek Software  macht.

Logitech Z506 Unboxing + Sound Test - YouTube

Hier so ab 7.50 min hat er scheinbar ein ähnliches Problem aber was er dann macht verstehe ich akustisch nicht.


----------



## Mysteria (23. Oktober 2016)

An der Soundkarte ging es nicht bei ihm, also hat er die Lautsprecher ans Motherboard angeschlossen und dann irgendwelche Einstellungen angepasst. Welche sagt er nicht so weit ich höre. Ausser er sagt später noch was dazu.


----------



## Venom89 (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde dir dazu raten die Lautsprecher zurück zu geben. Die sind das Geld einfach nicht wert und können auch einmal nichts. 5.1 hat mMn am Schreibtisch auch nichts verloren, selbst nicht mit guten Lautsprechern da es einfach nicht vernünftig realisierbar ist. Kauf dir vernünftige Stereo  Lautsprecher und einen guten Kopfhörer für dein mittendrin Gefühl. Damit hast du mit Abstand das beste Ergebnis.

Ich habe das alles auch schon durch und viel Geld versenkt bis ich mal wach geworden bin 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mrmurphy007 (24. Oktober 2016)

Rechtsklick auf das Wiedergabegerät deiner Wahl-->Lautsprecher konfigurieren, dort 5.1 auswählen.

Kriegst du Testtöne aus allen Lautsprechern? Wenn nicht, stimmt die Verkabelung nicht.


----------

